# Call the Midwife??



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Anyone start watching this new British series that started last night on PBS??
It really was good and I'm glad there is something worth watching on Sunday evenings. So glad I didn't have my children back in those days... and in that part of London. Yikes.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

geeze Evelyn, for a sec, I thought you were keeping a secret. My daughter had a midwife and home delivery. Quite exciting. Thanks for the heads up I love British humor.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I recorded it but haven't watched it yet. I'm wondering when PBS Downton Abbey will start? We loved that one!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I watched and throuly enjoyed. but no humor. No one in our country (well not a lot) could survive like these people did and our early settlers.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Luciledodd said:


> I watched and throuly enjoyed. but no humor. No one in our country (well not a lot) could survive like these people did and our early settlers.


A LOT of people didn't back then either. Many were lost at birth-both mother and/or child that wouldn't be lost today. Also, people died from things like infections from simple wounds-like cutting yourself shaving (Thoreau's Brother).


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I watched it and enjoyed it, although is is sad and heartwarming at the same time. The characters are wonderful. As lucile said the poverty is overwhelming and you wonder how anyone survived.
It's going to be a great series to watch. Thankfully, since there are so many dreadful shows on now!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I have watched the whole series,and it gets better and better as it progresses.I don't know if you are aware but it is all true.The other extraordinary thing is that it really wasn't that long ago.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Claire,,yes I did know it was true. I have not read any of the books tho.

"Call the Midwife is a memoir by Jennifer Worth, and the first in a trilogy of books describing her work as a district nurse and midwife in the East End of London during the 1950s. Worth wrote the book after retiring from a subsequent career as a musician, and it was originally published in 2002.[1] Reissued in 2007, it became a bestseller, as did the sequel Shadows of the Workhouse (2005, reissued 2008) and the final volume Farewell to the East End (2009). By the time of Jennifer Worth's death in June 2011, her books had already sold almost a million copies.[2] In 2012, the popular BBC adaption of the trilogy boosted sales further, and all four of the author's books about the East End (the "Midwife trilogy" and In the Midst of Life (2010)) went back into the charts."


----------

